# spayed female still attracting tom cats



## sbunnie (Jan 27, 2006)

My little female cat is currently under seige from 3 tomcats outside the back door. This happens every month even though she is spayed. Any suggestions on ways to put them off (I suspect secretly hauling them down the vets for neutering is probably illegal!!) :?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

that's a fine idea, live bait traps can be aquired from your local animal shelter, and they may even do the work for you, give them a call,

around here if someone don't have their cat on a leash with a collar it like over a $300 fine


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

For me, I didn't even notice the difference when my three boys got neutered. If you just grab them and neuter them it is unlikely their owners will even notice.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with having them nuetered. 
There are organizations which do trap/spay/release 
programs for feral cats. I say go for it!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

In some places, taking a cat that might belong to someone else and neutering it is illegal. It depends on where you live.


----------



## sbunnie (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'm pretty sure these cats have owners so even though I reckon it's just laziness that they haven't been neutered, it would be illegal for me to do it. (I live in London). 

Are there any sprays or home remedies that would put them off?

I also have a neutered male and he gets very anxious when all these cats appear in the garden!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You're going to think I'm crazy -- but some people swear by this method of keeping toms away. Have your s/o or a male friend "mark his territory" all the way around the perimeter of your yard. *blushes*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe it's illegal to have surgery performed on someone else's animal. I'm wondering if some tissue was left. She should not have the right odor to attract a tom. I would talk to my vet about that.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that orange zest works or was it lemon zest/juice, can't remember :? .


----------

